# How long will swarms stay in the trees near the apiary before leaving for good?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I think you are lucky. Back when I chased swarms, most times they are gone later that day or if not then the next day. If they are there longer than two days, they start building comb.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I've had them take off within 30 minutes of issuing and as late as 5 days.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

My experience is basically the same as Mr. Beeman. Could be 15 minutes, might be 5 or more days. If it is more than a couple of days they will normally start building comb, and may stay there for even longer than 5 days.

I would think it would depend on whether the scouts have found a new home, and is the queen ready to leave.

cchoganjr


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

As Beeman said it can vary a lot. 

I think a big part of it is what housing is available in the local area. And if they have pre-picked a location before swarming. 

Set traps in all direction of your apiary this will help you catch 20% of your swarms. 

If you see a swarm don't delay, I have watched a few fly away as I set up a hive for them. 

>if you capture a swarm in rainy weather, does it make them more likely to stay in their new box than if it is on a warm clear day? 

I suspect that a swarm that has had to sit out in rainy/cold weather for a few days is content to get a box to live in.

Hives will often delay swarming until weather is nice, warm and sunny. So when you have a nice day after several rainy or cold days during swarm season you can lots get swarms.

After losing a few swarms, I give them all a frame of open brood (even drone brood works) to lock them in; 100% stay so far.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seen them move on in as little as a couple of hours. I have also seen them cluster for days. Heard reports of them staying in a cluster until they all died.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I had one two years ago that stayed about 10 seconds. I had one five days ago that stayed three days and finally moved into a bait hive I set up outside the place they were looking at in my house. I stuffed the holes in the house with paper towels soaked in listerine and setup the bait hive near where they were so interested and soon they were looking at it. It still took them until the next day to move in.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I watched two of mine this year issue on different days too high in the oaks for me to retrieve. Both were gone within an hour and a half.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I always say the TYPICAL swarm leaves the hive at 10am, clusters in a nearby tree and is gone by 2pm... but I would never count on that... I often would do things differently when collecting a swarm if it weren't that I'm always in a hurry... I would say, though, that the longer they stay the more likely they may stay even longer. While most leave in a couple of hours the ones that have already stayed a day and a night are more likely to stay two. They obviously aren't in a hurry. I'm more likely to take my time with swarm that seems to be taking their time. By that I don't mean waiting until tomorrow, but I might gather more equipment and get some protective gear. Maybe one day I'll remember to get a sheet...


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a bucket with everything I need, including a sheet, in my truck. I have 2 or 3 hives ready to go and strapped to the truck. I hate running around crazy when I get a call gathering equipment


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Same here crabby. The one thing I am going to add this season is one of my bee vac for those hard to reach/collect swarms.


----------

